# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Sep 12, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales were steady. Demand was light to
Moderate. With the dairy quality hay getting wheels under it just as
quick as it is baled. Pellets sales were fully steady. Demand and trade
activity was moderate to good.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-200.00/ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00/ton Round bales 85.00/ton. Straw
Large Square bales 60.00-75.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 125.00-
130.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00/ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
215.00-220.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales are steady. Inquiry has increased for a limited
supply of hay especially dairy quality. Demand is moderate to very good and
trade activity moderate to good.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 190.00-230.00 -------------
Premium ------------- 180.00-200.00
Good 140.00-160.00 -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00 -------------
Good ------------- 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 215.00-220.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ship me some $115 a ton large square bales primo grass and I'll sell it for $250 a ton here.


----------

